# Small work vehicle.



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a one man shop who does mostly reno work. Three years ago, as an experiment, I bought a four cylinder Chevy wagon. I thought I would use it as a runaround vehicle but ended up using it for work all the time. It's amazing what I could do with that vehicle. I ended up selling my truck, which was kind of dumb because a truck is nice to have, but a guy was bugging me to sell it to him.

Anyway, all that changed yesterday when an F350 had its way with me. I think my wagon is a write off.

Now I'm wondering what to buy. Any suggestions? A customer is selling a Safari, which I might buy just to keep me going, but it's past its expiry date. A minivan would work but, well, it's a minivan. With the economy in the tank, I'm not going to put a ton into a vehicle right now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

On occasion, an HHR panel comes up for sale. It would be perfect.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Small transit connect? Scion or kia has small options...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Had one of these for part time jobbing and it worked out well. Get a used one:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Are you using this for work or to get laid? There is no stigma to a minivan for work unless you park in front of a soccer field every night by your house. A minivan would be a much better option over a HHR. I know a guy that thought the same as you and 4 months of having an HHR he took a loss on it for the minivan. Don't under estimate the value of a little extra storage and headroom between those two options. 

I brought a ford transit to the shop from a dealership just to see how our dewalt boxes would work out in it and some materials for one of my automation guys. Took it right back and decided to keep our Savanna 2500 that I wanted to retire. Having too much room is better then not enough.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the minivan idea too. I liked the Ram C/V Tradesman which is a caravan with a beefed up suspension and solid sides instead of windows. They discontinued them in 2015, but you can find them used. 

Verizon uses them a lot around here. I asked a few techs about them and they all liked them better than the pickups with caps or vans that they used to drive.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I kinda like my Nissan Frontier mid size truck.

Mine is the basic plane jane... So basic she was sitting in the corner of the lot, 2 years. 34 Km on her but nobody in Alberta goes for the cheap stuff, But she is black and shiny and looks nice. 

You can, and many do, make them mean tho...









Silly six foot box on the King Cab, shorter on the Crew Cab but will hold a ladder and smoke alarms, ballasts, roll of wire, etc.

And it's a truck! :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I worked out of a pickup and hated it. 

For construction and renovation, a pickup can be good if it has a cap on the back.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If he can work successfully from a 4 cyl chevy wagon, you guys are thinking way too large.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You can make it work wtih a lot of things. I think the decked out vehicle pays off more for service work than construction, for residential renovations you really don't need that much with you at all times. 

I'd think any SUV would be at least as workable as the wagon, probably better in the snow and better at towing. That way if you need more capacity from time to time you can get a small trailer. If you get one with a roof rack, that should be sufficient for ladders you'd use for reno work. Some SUVs have better cargo areas than others. 

A pickup with a toolbox, a ladder rack, and ramps for a gang box makes a pretty nice setup, too. For reno work you can only drop the rack in the stakes when you need to transport an extension ladder. Get a couple gang boxes, but they'll spend most of their time on the jobs site. I'd get one with a crew / club cab though, more for junk (groceries, laptop bag, gym bag, etc. etc.) than for passengers. And of course the trailer hitch.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

They stopped selling Ford Focus wagons in Canada in 2007. Lots available 
at decent prices, if that's not too old for you. Good on gas, roof carrier and 
will easily a pull a light trailer with a few hundred lbs load. '05 and newer 
were more reliable according to CR. 
Another option is the Prius V. Great reliability and gas mileage. They were
introduced in '12. Cheapest I've seen is about $15k. 
Wagons have become passe but still better than SUV's in my books. 
P&L


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Do they sell Ram promaster city vans up there? I've heard they are very nice and do great on fuel like mid 20's (mpg)


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Or just uber everywhere.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

A honda fit can work real well if you know how to use it

don't ask me how I know this !!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> On occasion, an HHR panel comes up for sale. It would be perfect.


Luv the retro appeal of those.

Reminds me of my '_rat rod_' mechanic who's old panel truck i've been trying to talk him out of for years now>>>










~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents, I thought you did renovations on nice homes? 

Wouldn't you rather have something that looked like an established company owns instead of something that makes you look like you are doing a sidejob?

I'm not saying to spend a lot of money, there are a lot of options out there that can be smaller, practical, and still look professional. 

The C/V's seem like they would be right up your alley. The size and comfort of a minivan, a higher weight rating so it can haul your gear and tow if needed, and a professional look with a little company lettering, and it won't make you look like a trunk slammer.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I do renovations and remodels as well and I work out of a Transit Connect most days. No way in hell I would choose to work out of a small van again. With that type of work I need too many tools, different types of boxes and wire. You never know what you'll need when working on older homes. I like to be prepared when going into a job and with a small van I just can't carry enough stuff or keep it organized.

As soon as I get the new Promaster set up and finally hire someone to replace my lead guy I'm probably going to buy another and keep the Connect for parts runs and as a backup.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> 99cents, I thought you did renovations on nice homes?
> 
> Wouldn't you rather have something that looked like an established company owns instead of something that makes you look like you are doing a sidejob?
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're probably right. The cable guys run minivans around here too. That one looks good. I have to see what the insurance company says first. Right now I'm not a trunk slammer because the trunk won't open  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. The cable guys run minivans around here too. That one looks good. I have to see what the insurance company says first. Right now I'm not a trunk slammer because the trunk won't open  .


I recommend the RAM C/V because it's not just a normal minivan, it has a higher weight rating and side panels instead of windows. It was discontinued in 2015 but it was used a lot as fleet vehicles which means you should be able to find them used for great prices.

It was only discontinued because they made a newer Ram small van (Promaster City) and they didn't want the C/V competing with it.

Just a suggestion. I just think it will portray a bit of a better image to the people you want to work for.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> I do renovations and remodels as well and I work out of a Transit Connect most days. No way in hell I would choose to work out of a small van again. With that type of work I need too many tools, different types of boxes and wire. You never know what you'll need when working on older homes. I like to be prepared when going into a job and with a small van I just can't carry enough stuff or keep it organized.
> 
> As soon as I get the new Promaster set up and finally hire someone to replace my lead guy I'm probably going to buy another and keep the Connect for parts runs and as a backup.


I have standardized on just about everything material wise so space has almost become a non-issue. I put in very few recessed cans anymore so that's not a problem. Plywood, I get HD to cut it for me. I can usually hit a job with enough material for a day and then do my counts for fixtures, etc. I've got lots of bits and pieces in my shop but a typical reno job takes a couple of trips to HD plus a supplier run.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I recommend the RAM C/V because it's not just a normal minivan, it has a higher weight rating and side panels instead of windows. It was discontinued in 2015 but it was used a lot as fleet vehicles which means you should be able to find them used for great prices.
> 
> It was only discontinued because they made a newer Ram small van (Promaster City) and they didn't want the C/V competing with it.
> 
> Just a suggestion. I just think it will portray a bit of a better image to the people you want to work for.


Not a lot of cargo minis around here. You're right about the image but I don't think it has been a big deal. The more important image is the one I project as a person and the quality of work I perform. I ran with a typical, white nice looking cargo van and I don't know if it improved business. I'm not going to argue with you about image, though, because it is important and you have a valid point.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I worked out of a pickup and hated it.
> 
> For construction and renovation, a pickup can be good if it has a cap on the back.


I ran a pickup with a three door contractor canopy and it was pretty good. I did find myself reaching for stuff, though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

And during the interim with no station wagon:


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I ran for three years with a Transit Connect. It's not ment to haul heavy stuff like transformers, it's unfomfortable, but it does fit alot of stuff inside it. I think a standard van is always the best option. There is a reason you see so many of them on the road, they just work.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> Anyway, all that changed yesterday when an F350 had its way with me. I think my wagon is a write off.


Just an odd ball question, 

Are you ok?:001_huh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> Just an odd ball question,
> 
> Are you ok?:001_huh:


Face go cut up. I'll have a scar. Women like guys with scars  .


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Face go cut up. I'll have a scar. Women like guys with scars  .


That's worth "never have to work again" in America.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Face go cut up. I'll have a scar. Women like guys with scars  .


Only if you're handsome to begin with.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

On the bright side 99, you might be able to incorporate your _uhmm_.....visual enhancements ....into your bill collecting technique ....:notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

"Pardon me, I thought I heard you say you were paying me next week?"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, if I buy a minivan, what should I buy? According the the online reviews, they're all raging pieces of chit. Maybe I should buy a big ass ******* truck. There's only about a million of them up for sale right now.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

99cents said:


> Not a lot of cargo minis around here. You're right about the image but I don't think it has been a big deal. The more important image is the one I project as a person and the quality of work I perform. I ran with a typical, white nice looking cargo van and I don't know if it improved business. I'm not going to argue with you about image, though, because it is important and you have a valid point.


It's not possible to get the image thing right with everybody. Friend 
of mine told me you need a professional looking van to have the 
right image. He then went on to tell me a story about 2 contractors
coming to his house. One with really expensive truck and the other with
a junker. He hired the guy with the junker and said he knew he 
couldn't afford the other guy as soon as drove in. 
Point is you can't guess what they'll like as far image. What everyone
likes is someone who shows up on time, knows what they're talking
about, is reasonably friendly, and doesn't over bill. Oh ya, and cleans
up after themselves. 
On the other hand, anyone who "needs" to spend a weeks income each
month on vehicle payments, custom paint, commercial insurance, tires,
etc, etc, etc...be my guest. 

One other thing, I totally missed the fact you'd been in a crash $.99 
when I read your post yesterday. Glad you're ok. How many stitches?
Or did they glue you back together? 
P&L <insert sound of trunk slamming here>


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah we had one spark do up his rig in _gold leaf_ lettering here :no:, lost 1/2 his base the same year, sold out in a retirement deal to a local monopolizer.....

So there's the whole _image _deal, but there's also _efficiency_ mostly in diligently maintaining lesser stock in a smaller space....

Not something some of us can do when we get busy , assuming _'rolling dumpster_' status....

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As usual, it doesn't have to always go from one extreme to the other.

There is a LOT of gray area between an old junker that makes you look like a side worker, and a gold leafed luxury vehicle that makes you look like a shyster.

Having a reasonable, clean, lettered vehicle would look much better to the people renovating their $100K kitchens like 99cents does than the beat up old family station wagon, IMO.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> As usual, it doesn't have to always go from one extreme to the other.
> 
> There is a LOT of gray area between an old junker that makes you look like a side worker, and a gold leafed luxury vehicle that makes you look like a shyster.
> 
> Having a reasonable, clean, lettered vehicle would look much better to the people renovating their $100K kitchens like 99cents does than the beat up old family station wagon, IMO.


You're right and I'm starting to think about this. The wagon wasn't beat up, it was actually pristine, but it was still a wagon. I wouldn't have any problems running with an HHR panel, though.

If I want to be honest with myself, I have been running on the image of the GC's I have worked for. They have been the guys with the fancy lettered trucks. Many of the tradesmen working for them drove minivans, beat up trucks and one guy with a wagon  . These were all excellent tradesmen.

Now that the GC work has kind of dried up, I'm looking at more customer direct business and that's where image is more important. Maybe I should re-think this. Scratching my head...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The HHR panel is perfectly reasonable. An inexpensive small letter job would make it look professional.

If anything, customers want to see that you committed to your company. That you will be there a few months later to fix any problems.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Only if you're handsome to begin with.


And some of the best looking women like the scars that they personally caused....




chicken steve said:


> On the bright side 99, you might be able to incorporate your _uhmm_.....visual enhancements ....into your bill collecting technique ....:notworthy:~CS~:notworthy:


Stop thinking that way, he likes to use the gentlemen's approach to debt collection. It's a Canadian thing, "I'm sorry but I think you owe me for the repairs I did, I'm sorry for asking, and I'm sorry you can't pay me, oh I'm just sorry"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> And some of the best looking women like the scars that they personally caused....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it goes more like this: "I'm sorry but let me introduce the side of your head to a pipe wrench"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The HHR panel is perfectly reasonable. An inexpensive small letter job would make it look professional.
> 
> If anything, customers want to see that you committed to your company. That you will be there a few months later to fix any problems.


I like the way the HHR looks, my daughter drove one for a while. Problem for me was I had to squat down and bend my head down to sit in it. It needed 4 or 5 inches of more head room to be comfortable.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> It's not possible to get the image thing right with everybody. Friend
> of mine told me you need a professional looking van to have the
> right image. He then went on to tell me a story about 2 contractors
> coming to his house. One with really expensive truck and the other with
> ...


No stitches, more of a puncture. They tried to detect brain damage but couldn't find a brain  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Actually, it goes more like this: "I'm sorry but let me introduce the side of your head to a pipe wrench"


Gee that surprises me from you. I didn't think that was your style, bravo. A little bit of real attitude never goes wasted.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like the way the HHR looks, my daughter drove one for a while. Problem for me was I had to squat down and bend my head down to sit in it. It needed 4 or 5 inches of more head room to be comfortable.


They're actually a very dependable vehicle. The Opal engine runs like a sewing machine motor. One of my suppliers has a souped up turbocharged SS and runs it on the track for fun  .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Buddy, just go buy your self a decent shape 2010 or so van. You will spend less than $10K and have a vehicle that will haul what you need like ladders or the rare conduit. Plus when you want it can be a rolling billboard.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

99cents said:


> On occasion, an HHR panel comes up for sale. It would be perfect.


My wife had an HHR. It was the most problematic vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> They're actually a very dependable vehicle. The Opal engine runs like a sewing machine motor. One of my suppliers has a souped up turbocharged SS and runs it on the track for fun  .


My daughter had good luck with it. I just hated the lack of headroom, she didn't mind as her 4'10" height suited it well.


----------

